# Flatworm I.D.?



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

doesnt' look like a planaria to me. The fish in the pic who is looking at the worm is a sparkling gourami for size comparison. It's probably close to 1/2 - 5/8 inch long. It kinda just sat there for a while, then when I came back to check on it, it was gone.


----------



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

I've had the same thing for a year or so. They must have smuggled in on some plants. I researched them awhile back trying to figure out what they were and came to the conclusion they are a type of leech that likes to stick onto snails and possibly other invertebrates. Every time i see one i pluck them out, but still, i know they are still around in one of my tanks.

Of course though, i could be wrong about them being a leech


----------



## info scavenger (Jun 25, 2008)

I have found two of these in one of my NPT. I thought maybe they came in the soil I bought, because it is planted with the trimmings from another tank. I've never seen them in the other tank.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've got the same thing...what they heck are they? I found one attached to my Amano Shrimp the other day.

I scooped out the affected shrimp and touched the attached leech with a toothpick and it let go. Dropping the shrimp back into the aquarium and threw out the leech/worm.

I still see them once in a while and catch and throw them away.


----------



## Gordon C. Snelling (Jun 20, 2007)

Definitely a leech. They can come in on any number of things. I see them frequently in my black worms.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That is so gross! I certainly wouldn't want them in my tanks. Hope I never see one! :twitch:


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

I second that Tex Gal!


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

Looks like fish bait too me. Bet the walleye would love them little critters. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

never had a visible problem with them. They sit on the glass and don't move much. I still have them with no ill affects.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

wi_blue said:


> Looks like fish bait too me. Bet the walleye would love them little critters. LOL :biggrin:


bait? I wish, I took all my shrimps out and put a Kerbensis in there. The fish was trying to eat it than spit it out right a way. Looks like it is relly bad in taste as the fish run away from it ASAP. I end up using alot of salt to kill it... so it does everythign else in it(plants).


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

chadly said:


> It kinda just sat there for a while, then when I came back to check on it, it was gone.


Looks like your tank had visitors   :rapture:


----------

